# The NAB 2016 LiveBlog from Las Vegas



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 15, 2016)

```
<p>I’m heading off to Las Vegas this weekend for NAB 2016. Canon Rumors will be taking part in a multi-site liveblog, showing you all the great new gear that will (hopefully) be available in 2016.</p>
<p>We’ll obviously be covering Canon, but we’ll also be bringing you information from all of the other great vendors that will be attending the show. I hope to get some of these nice people to our readers free stuff. Be sure to sign-up for our newsletter on the right hand side of the site for more information about the coming giveaways.</p>
<p>Thanks to <a href="http://www.planet5d.com" target="_blank">Mitch at Planet5D</a> for organizing the liveblog once again.</p>
<p><iframe src="http://v.24liveblog.com/live/?id=1259914" width="100%" height="2000px" frameborder="0" scrolling="auto"></iframe></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Cali Capture (Apr 16, 2016)

Is there any word on how Canon's Factory did with the earthquakes on the Kyushu Island, Japan. They are northeast of epicenter by 60 miles or so. With 3500 or more employee's it would seam to have an effect in some way. Best wishes & Prayers for the Canon folks!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 17, 2016)

Cali Capture said:


> Is there any word on how Canon's Factory did with the earthquakes on the Kyushu Island, Japan. They are northeast of epicenter by 60 miles or so. With 3500 or more employee's it would seam to have an effect in some way. Best wishes & Prayers for the Canon folks!



The huge aftershock and those that keep following it are bad news, I feel sadness for the affected people and families of the dead.

I do not expect companies to release complete assessments of damage, but dribble it out over the coming weeks. That seems to be a cultural thing. There are many manufacturing companies affected, and surely some of them may supply parts or do work for Canon. That takes time to accumulate information.

So far, we know that Sony was hit by the first quake, the second one may have added to that. The plant makes sensors for phones, so phone makers will likely have to scramble for sensors. Apple may have to turn to Samsung. Samsung uses Sony sensors in the S7. They may be forced to switch to their own sensors.

http://www.firstpost.com/fwire/factbox-companies-affected-by-southern-japan-quakes-reuters-2732544.html


----------



## jebrady03 (Apr 18, 2016)

I have to imagine that being the staff at one of these shows has to be a bit of a pain sometimes. Regardless of the company, your products take HEAVY criticism, and the opportunity to unleash dissatisfaction, IN PERSON no less, at a representative of a company is likely overwhelming for some, and they certainly feel compulsed to do so. For NAB, I have to imagine that they'll receive non-stop inquiries about "why no 4k on the 80D?", "where's the 5D Mark IV - it better have 4k!", "the 6D Mark II better be a FF version of the 80D plus 4k and 10 bit blah blah blah", etc... I wonder if the companies give their reps Valium before the show starts?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 19, 2016)

jebrady03 said:


> I have to imagine that being the staff at one of these shows has to be a bit of a pain sometimes. Regardless of the company, your products take HEAVY criticism, and the opportunity to unleash dissatisfaction, IN PERSON no less, at a representative of a company is likely overwhelming for some, and they certainly feel compulsed to do so. For NAB, I have to imagine that they'll receive non-stop inquiries about "why no 4k on the 80D?", "where's the 5D Mark IV - it better have 4k!", "the 6D Mark II better be a FF version of the 80D plus 4k and 10 bit blah blah blah", etc... I wonder if the companies give their reps Valium before the show starts?



They have canned answers for such questions, I doubt if its a issue. The feedback will be submitted to the management, for example, I was asked 40,000 times about 4K. Canon knows that buyers will jump for the latest fad, so expect it on new models. Existing models, just like new cars had their design frozen 2 years before the camera hit the streets.


----------

